# Rapid City, South Dakota ???



## Vodo (Aug 16, 2006)

I'm looking to book an RCI week for a family member in South Dakota in January.  Since I'm a Florida native who rarely leaves my home state, I have to plead complete ignorance about that area.  The RCI directory seems to show only Barefoot Condos as an option - unless I'm not using the directory properly.  Does anyone know if that's a hard "get" for January?  What's peak and off-peak for that area?

Thanks for any advice.

Cindy


----------



## JLB (Aug 16, 2006)

I have a stepsister in Rapid City and my brother lived there for awhile. 

January would not be high season.  It's cold and snowy.  Keep in mind that it is only a state removed from Canada.


----------



## Vodo (Aug 18, 2006)

Hey Jim -

I thought they were crazy for wanting to go there in January myself, but they really want to do it.  Given the likely weather conditions, I'm guessing that maybe availability would be okay then.

Cindy


----------



## Deer Path (Aug 18, 2006)

There is only one Timeshare in South Dakota. Barefoot Condominiums RCI number 3660. At Lead, SD.  Not too far from Rapid city. Rapid City can even get January thaws...the weather is changeable all year around.

I looked with one of my traders and found Barefoot Condos avail in Jan for the following dates:

1 Bedroom  4 / 2  Full  01/19/2007  01/26/2007  
  Studio  2 / 2  Partial  01/19/2007  01/26/2007  
  Studio  2 / 2  Partial  01/26/2007  02/02/2007  
  1 Bedroom  4 / 2  Full  01/27/2007  02/03/2007  
  Studio  2 / 2  Partial  02/02/2007  02/09/2007  

It would be beautiful out there in January.  Lead is a little NW of Rapid city and they do get lots of snow.  Snowmobiling would be a ball there.  We did a Polaris ATV tour out there in Sept. a few years ago and used the same trails as snowmobiles. Beautiful...Skiing would be great too.

Good luck,

Judy


----------

